# Who Will Be The Next Tiger Woods?



## ditchweed (Mar 29, 2006)

Who will be the next Tiger Woods? Or do you think there won't be another? I think some one is bound to start young and become a great star just like Tiger is. I'm seeing a lot of young kids out on the course, giving all they have. So just keep you eyes open, it could be somebody you know.


----------



## TaylorMadeGolf (Apr 13, 2006)

Me 





Will


----------



## Darren (Mar 25, 2006)

Im not sure who its going to be, a few years back I thought Sergio Garcia would be able to do it, but he hasnt been able to progress as much as I thought he would.


----------



## DOMAINerBLOGer (Mar 27, 2006)

The next Tiger Woods will come as fast as the next Micheal Jordan. It will happen as time passes, but it isn't going to be easy to find the best. I think Wie may bring a influence upon women's golf that will be compared to Woods.


----------



## CLauncher (Apr 3, 2006)

I dont think there will ever be another Tiger Woods.. just like there will never be another Jordan. There will certainly be comparisions as soon as someone goes on a tear, but each person is his own individual. therefore there will never be another Jordan or Tiger.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

Me! :laugh:


----------



## burfi (Apr 12, 2006)

I believe Tiger Woods would bounce back, even if not soon. The guy has got some talent and I believe he has just hit a bad patch, it is not that that his talent has been used up.


----------

